# baby tiel not eating or drinking



## peacefrog (Jul 12, 2008)

We just brought our new 8 wk old 'Dudley' home yesterday eve- he doesn't seem to be slightly interested in water or food , also looks like he's (?) having a neurological tic w/ his head, other than that he sits on my shoulder & seems interested in nibbling my earrings. The breeder said he has been weaned for 5 days. Should I be worried?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would try to feed him some millet alot of birds enjoy it. If he does not eat soon I would take him back to the breeders. He could of regressed and could need more hand feeding. Also what is he doing with his head?


----------



## peacefrog (Jul 12, 2008)

have u ever seen someone w/ mild 'Turret syndrome' tic like a quick flick sideways of the head. or like trying to flick off a fly really quick- it only seems to happen when he is startled or unsure but he does it a few times after that too. I worry more about the water.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I see what you mean. I would call your breeder and let her know. Is he puffy as well? sometimes it could mean a respiratory infection. Spike shakes his head if he tries to eat something and decides he does not like it or the taste of it was a bit of a surprise. The best bet would be to take him to an avain vet for a well bird check up. When I Spike came home he would not eat for a while and to get him to eat I had him sit on my finger well I held his food dish with my other hand. He ate and then I held his water dish and he had a drink. I then put the dishes in the cage and he was fine and knew what to do. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would call the breeder back if he continues not eating, its quite common for some newly weaned tiels to regress with there eating when they go to there new homes, its a lot of stress for them moving from the only home they knew.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree with the others about the feeding. As for the quick flick of the head, tiels will do that when there are noises that they aren't used to. I think he is just settling in, but don't leave the feeding problem for too long.


----------



## Ozzie's mum (Jul 11, 2008)

I put the food and water bowls on the floor of ozzie's cage when we bought him home, it only took a few days to figure out where the proper food pots were. I hope he starts eating soon.


----------



## peacefrog (Jul 12, 2008)

*baby tiel finally eating/drinking*

Thank you all for good advice- the breeder left for vacation. Dudley has started intake by me holding the food & has warmed up great! I am amazed at how intelligent & friendly an 8 week old tiel in a brand new home can be- this is gonna be a fun ride!


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

peacefrog said:


> have u ever seen someone w/ mild 'Turret syndrome'


Just for informational purposes...it's called Tourette Syndrome. Unfortunately, I've been dealing with it all my life. I think it might be neat to have a bird that's "like me"! 

In all seriousness, though, please keep us posted to how he's doing!

-SB


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad he's starting to eat!  As to the head flick, my guys do that too (some more than others), usually if i talk in a high pitched voice too near to their head.


----------



## yellowbird (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi, mine does the head flick too, I thought it was a problem, but looking at tiels in pet stores I found most do it.


----------

